# Quick question



## user name (Mar 17, 2008)

What's up everyone, my friend is looking into getting a 04 GTO I was just wondering what the best option on exhaust was. I'm sorry if this is a broad question but I am a Ford guy:shutme hahaha (I have a 03 Lightning) I am not here to start any problems, and I'm not one of "those guys" I'm just here to try and help him out. He is looking to make this thing a beast. Thanks for any input:cheers

*edited*


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums.
Unsure of what your asking, are you asking what was the best factory options available in `04? Or are you asking what is the best options to improve performance on an `04?


----------



## user name (Mar 17, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Welcome to the forums.
> Unsure of what your asking, are you asking what was the best factory options available in `04? Or are you asking what is the best options to improve performance on an `04?


sorry I edited it I meant exhaust haha


----------



## user name (Mar 17, 2008)

he was talking about either a bassani or flowmaster. Of course he will want it loud as possible. I just know nothing about these cars. He basically "without saying it" wants to smoke my truck. He is going go all out on it. He is even looking at the Lingenfelter packages and what not.


----------



## user name (Mar 17, 2008)

nobody? hmmm ok thanks


----------

